# Bunk placement



## Molokai (Sep 17, 2016)

Ive never owned a aluminum flat bottom before so forgive me if this is a silly question. Im replacing the bunks on a trailer so they will fit my new Lowe L1648M. There are 5 runners/keels on the bottom. My first thought was to place the bunks so they sat in between these runners so as to mitigate side to side movement but then i started to think they were put there for strength and it might be a better idea to have the bunks directly underneath them. Or does it matter?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## oldude (Sep 17, 2016)

Place the bunks between them. If using 2x4s i would have the 3-1/2" side against the hull. More bearing surface for the load.


----------



## Molokai (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you


----------

